
Coming Soon: Android 7.1 Developer Preview - laamalif
https://android-developers.blogspot.com/2016/10/android-71-developer-preview.html
======
cZuLi
This : "Use app shortcuts to surface key actions and take users deep into your
app instantly." -good look.

I can't wait for update ;D

~~~
J0rdanVa1dez
And so everybody will get them only half a year :( Life is brutal!

~~~
cZuLi
Maybe yes, maybe no. Time will tell...

